# Esa 9162 Coils Wanted



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi

I'm looking for ESA 9162 coils. I've been buying non-running movements and watches from *bay lately, and low and behold, every single coil was broken. So I'm trying to source the coils somewhere. Bying all this crap is too expensive. Does anyone know of someone that has the coils?

cheers,

Ketil


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

BTW, any theories why the coils break? I'm thinking mechanical stress. But so far, I've been unable to find the fault, even by looking with a 40x microscope. The wire is incredible thin, so it's amazing they managed to make then in the 70's.


----------

